# Nutro price increase



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like they might be feeling the pinch of losing so many customers after the recalls...... so to make up for it, they'll drive the rest away with high prices. The forethought ( or lack thereof) of people running all sorts of businesses is jaw dropping.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> Natural choice is now $50 for the 35 lb. bag. There is no way on earth that a food that used to cost 72 to 80 cents a pound to produce now costs twice that much ($1.42).
> Is it just that they are testing how much the consumer is willing to pay? And, as long as the consumer will pay, they will continue to raise the price?


Well, actually it could be an increase in ingredient costs...After the melamine scare a lot of the food manufacturers that sourced ingredients from China had to make a decision - either switch to domestic sources or improve quality control - either way the product will cost more to make. Nutro doesn't release the source of their ingredients so my guess is that they elected to increase quality control while continuing to source ingredients overseas. There are a few alternate foods that are sourced in the US and are about the same price as what Nutro is selling their foods for now - so you have some options if you wanted to switch. 

Disclaimer - I don't feed, nor have I ever (or would I ever) fed any Nutro products - but that is mostly to do with their ingredients, I haven't paid any attention to their marketing, sourcing or quality control.

Erica


----------

